
How Apple uses its App Store to copy the best ideas - stanleydrew
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/09/05/how-apple-uses-its-app-store-copy-best-ideas/
======
rvz
An excerpt from the Apple Developer Terms:

> ...In the absence of a separate written agreement to the contrary, Apple
> will be free to use any information, suggestions or recommendations you
> provide to Apple pursuant to this Agreement for any purpose, subject to any
> applicable patents or copyrights.

Informally, it's getting 'Sherlocked' and this has been happening for years.
From the moment you sign-up to the App Store as a developer, there is nothing
that can stop Apple from competing with your ideas. [0] Another excerpt from
the terms and conditions about competition:

> Nothing in this Agreement will impair Apple’s right to develop, acquire,
> license, market, promote or distribute products, software or technologies
> that perform the same or similar functions as, or otherwise compete with,
> any other products, software or technologies that you may develop, produce,
> market, or distribute.

This enables Apple to freely lift and integrate features into their OS
products and even remove apps that copy their apps or features. Not only it is
pointless to sue Apple, it is certain that you will instantly lose anyway.

The only way to compete is cross-platform (Web, iOS and Android), which Apple
is poor at. But then again, Google...

[0] [https://developer.apple.com/terms/apple-developer-
agreement/...](https://developer.apple.com/terms/apple-developer-
agreement/Apple-Developer-Agreement-English.pdf)

~~~
soylentgraham
The only way to compete is stay ahead and provide something others don't.

If apple copy your only feature, you'll need a new hook.

~~~
bhhaskin
Really the only way to complete is to not play the game. Don't build
businesses around wall gardens. Sure short term you might make out alright,
but you will lose the long game because at the end of the day someone else
holds all the cards.

~~~
skygazer
Which platform should I target for my new game? Do I need to make my own
propriety gaming device? If I want it playable on a phone, do I need to make
my own phone? Or because Apple/google don't really make games, it's okay to
release for iPhones and Android phones? Or should I just release on dominate
platforms knowing there's some non-zero risk the platform owners might compete
with me someday?

